# nice wet look wax for about £20-30



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

looking for a nice wet look wax for about £20-30 

for a black car 

suggestions?


----------



## akimel (Oct 25, 2008)

I can share with you the suggestions that were offered to me when I asked this question:

Dodo Juice Purple Haze
Victoria Concours Red
R222 Carnauba Wax
R222 100% Carnauba Wax
Chemical Guys' Pete's 53
Poorboy's Natty's Red
Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax

Pinnacle Sovereign
Chemical Guys' 50/50

Hope this helps.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Colt Man said:


> looking for a nice wet look wax for about £20-30
> 
> for a black car
> 
> suggestions?


What about Autoglyms Ultra Deep Shine, doesn't get much of a mention on here but looks great on solid colours and well below budget.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

the wettest finish in my opinion is ck cmw with there brilliant glazes. I think for black, you should use the red glaze. It looks dripping wet!


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

USD is an all in one. Doesn't last too long unless you top it with a wax.

I like petes 53 on black, or 915.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

PootleFlump said:


> What about Autoglyms Ultra Deep Shine, doesn't get much of a mention on here but looks great on solid colours and well below budget.


AG UDS is good










if you can get Williams F1 carnuaba enriched polish it's better :thumb:

I find black cars have to be well polished so I suggest going for a cleaner wax type.

This boxter is wearing TW Platinum










If you are really strapped for cash










or even the one on the left!



















:car:


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Ah good old Turtle Wax Original. It might take a hammering from some people but I still think it's ok and not very expensive. Reminds me of cleaning my dads old cars in the good old days


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

For wet look on a budget, nothing will beat the Clearkote Combi of RMG, YCW and two coats of CMW. You won't get a wet look from the wax alone.


----------



## gmangt4 (Jun 15, 2008)

I used this on my black Mitsi http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/compl...ote-hand-polish-and-protect-kit/prod_195.html, it gave a really wet look, best wet look I have seen on it yet!


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Since much of the actual look of the finish comes from the polishing steps, I would not overlook Autoglym Ultra Deep Shine. Contrary to many opinions I have read, it is actually easy to use, less dusty than Super Resin Polish and does deliver a good glossy finish especially on black cars. Other products that are quite similar in use and effect are Poorboys World Black Hole and Chemical Guys Wet Mirror Finish; certainly the latter.

That said, it does need to be helped along a little with a wax on top and I find Collinite 476S or Meguiars #16 work very well to give a bright, wet finish. Either of those, along with a bottle of one step polish (above) would come in at around £20.

If you wanted to stretch to £30, then have a nose at Collinite 915 and Chemical Guys Pete's 53. I have not tried the latter personally, but drool over pictures where I have seen it in use.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

dodo blue velvet :thumb: crackin wax


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll have to go Clearkote here. Red Machine Glaze and Carnuaba Moose combo. Tough to beat, good value for your money and you will have plenty of $$$$$$$$$ left over for other things.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Not really a wax but you'll get great results with Bilt Hamber Autobalm (for less than £20 too)! :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Solid black, or even on metallic black, the old scho9ol Meguiars #7 Show Car Glaze is what I would go for on well prepped paint and then follow with a wax of your choice to protect, Meguiars own #16 would be ideal for durability and superb value, or #26 for a little extra warmth to the shine.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

once again the DW massive is in clear agreement about the best solution to your problem 

Some great responses given already - I like the Clearkote glazes and Megs 26 is a cracker IMHO for the price. 

A total outside curve ball here, but Opti Seal gives a really wet sealant finish IMHO, and is a real sleeper around here. THE quickest and easiest product you can ever use, mega value as you use so little, can be put over anything and performs brilliantly


----------



## reign (Oct 6, 2008)

without question:

Rubbish Boys Original Edition. 

fantastic! ( and worth every penny)

or, if on a tight budget... collinite 915


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

:wave: I tried my AutoBalm with 915 to top and that came out great on my Golf. I know topping AB is not recommended but it worked well on my real world (read swirled) black car. If you switch to 476 to top then you'll be around your budget and get two great products.

I've used #7 with #26 before, as suggested by my fellow DW'ers, and that does look "warmer", but AB/915 stood out more, "brighter". How about that for subjective!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

My vote would be Victoria Concours and 3x layers :thumb:


----------



## vortex114 (Feb 4, 2008)

AG HD or Colly 915 for me


----------



## Gravy (Nov 17, 2008)

Is the AG Ultra deep shine a wax or polish?


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> A total outside curve ball here, but Opti Seal gives a really wet sealant finish IMHO, and is a real sleeper around here. THE quickest and easiest product you can ever use, mega value as you use so little, can be put over anything and performs brilliantly


I like opti seal. It does give a very wet looking finish. Can be a bit of a pig in these temperatures but great in the summer

At the top end of the budget but I've found Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub to be surprisingly durable and really keeps the wet finish even without a qd topup, or you could go for Collinite 476 and with the change get Clearkote Quikshine


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I think a wax on its own won't offer much

My money would go on Lime Prime Lite and a sample pot of Supernatural V2.


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Collinite 915


----------



## dumpvalve (Sep 5, 2008)

sorry to change the subject but could i get some help please i have a air blue corsa what is the best wax to use to get a really deep shine thanks for your help


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

dumpvalve said:


> sorry to change the subject but could i get some help please i have a air blue corsa what is the best wax to use to get a really deep shine thanks for your help


Probably no problem since the original question has been well answered.

I'll jump in with Collinite 476S or Meguiars #16 in the budget class - both of these do deliver depth, wetness and brightness and will work well on a light(ish) blue. These are hybrid waxes, so do deliver the wetness and brightness that is characteristic of sealants (and I think more suited to your colour) as well as a subtle depth that is associated with wax.

I don't have a lot of experience of higher value waxes, but I will say it is the cleaning, cleansing and polishing that is the key to a good finish. Use a good paint cleanser, clay the paint and polish to bring back the shine and swirl fill/remove as appropriate.


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

Gravy said:


> Is the AG Ultra deep shine a wax or polish?


Its an all-in one product.


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

been on a trip to the halfrauds today
well just popping in as passing 
got soem mf cloths to top up my collection lol
and got the ag ultra deep shine
i got 1 litre for still less than i wanted to spend 
also going to get some dodo juice deep velvet when i get payed

i know the ag isnt the best stuff but it shall do for now


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

AG products arnt bad SRP is very good infact


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Colt Man said:


> been on a trip to the halfrauds today
> well just popping in as passing
> got soem mf cloths to top up my collection lol
> and got the ag ultra deep shine
> ...


I think you've made a good choice with UDS a somewhat underated product. Tip on using AG Ultra Deep Shine is to apply it on a damp/wet foam applicator and apply thin, not too much product.


----------



## dumpvalve (Sep 5, 2008)

thanks for your help which is a good paint cleanser sorry for
the silly questions as i am new to doing a good detail on my car thanks once again for all your help


----------



## Frankenstein (Apr 27, 2007)

This result is using :Victoria Wax - Concours Wax


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

dumpvalve said:


> thanks for your help which is a good paint cleanser sorry for
> the silly questions as i am new to doing a good detail on my car thanks once again for all your help


If you want something which is readily available I think the Megs Stage 1 is good, Autoglym SRP wil also clean the paint.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

dumpvalve said:


> thanks for your help which is a good paint cleanser sorry for
> the silly questions as i am new to doing a good detail on my car thanks once again for all your help


Another vote for AG SRP or maybe Dodo Lime Prime.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I no it not a wax as such and has been talked about on this posting. But get yourself this kit from Serious performance.
http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,74,toView_679.html

I is so easy to apply and buff off. with not time restraints like Colly. But lasts just as long if not longer. 
The finish on silver is fantastic, as it is so hard to get a nice glossy wet look on this colour.
But here mine.









Gordon


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Cg 50/50


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

wow that silver is amazing 

im going to use the uds on my mums dark metalic blue (cant remember real name) 58 plate but previous shape fiesta

i reckn it will give it a lovely shine

and il show you guys after ofc


----------



## dumpvalve (Sep 5, 2008)

thanks very much for all the info


----------



## kmeleon (Jun 28, 2008)

For winter, I'm about to give a go to BH Autobalm + Ion Coat Naviwax. I hope this will last more or less 3 months. Wait and see for the longevity. I'm preparing my to buy list for the spring summer seasons. I used the combo CK Yellow cream moose wax + Carnauba moose wax last summer and the wet look finish was stunning.

I'd like to try new things for a wetter look finish and I have in the radar 4 must have wax/glaze: Clearkote Red machine glaze, Meg's #7, Victoria Concours, Natty's blue.

What would be the best bet for a night hawk black pearl honda civic? Should I add CK RMG to CK YCMW + CK CMX to have the best combo? Or should I try the other stuffs?


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

I'd use the RMG, then the YCM and then two coats of CMW. The YCM is a pure glaze (no cleaners or abrasives) and also contains some wax, they call it a smoothing wax to increase gloss. The RMG is high in fillers and contains chemical cleaners and is very oily.

My current winter combi is RMG, YCMW and two coats of Colly 845IW and I'm tempted to use this in the winter cos the beading is so good!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

dumpvalve said:


> sorry to change the subject but could i get some help please i have a air blue corsa what is the best wax to use to get a really deep shine thanks for your help


heh heh, the subject isnt changed as the answers are the same as for the OP, I'm tickled as something like TW colour magic would get knocked and then guys say "my car is such n such colour, what should I use? " 
At this time of year something on the paintwork is better than nothing, so get waxing and share your findings on the products used :thumb:


----------



## CopperBottom (Nov 17, 2007)

Collinite 476s has given me nice results so far, especially this time of year, it just doesnt seem to be affected by cold weather when you try and take it off. easy peasy.

Gave my zed a quick spruce up yesterday, and stuck on another layer of 476


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

dumpvalve said:


> thanks for your help which is a good paint cleanser sorry for
> the silly questions as i am new to doing a good detail on my car thanks once again for all your help


The UDS contains cleaners in its own right (hence the all in one) , and dont worry about durability, as thinking about it I have had my car 4yrs come march so this is the 1st winter it is wearing a paste wax through it, all other winters would have been AG UDS , TW Platinum or SRP and TW gloss guard :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

CopperBottom said:


> Collinite 476s has given me nice results so far, especially this time of year, it just doesnt seem to be affected by cold weather when you try and take it off. easy peasy.
> 
> Gave my zed a quick spruce up yesterday, and stuck on another layer of 476


Is your colly the proper hard wax or the paste?


----------



## CopperBottom (Nov 17, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Is your colly the proper hard wax or the paste?


This one. TBH ive never seen both side by side, but as far as im aware its the hard wax (am i right in thinking that the past is in a slightly different tin which has a black stripe around it?)


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

CopperBottom said:


> This one. TBH ive never seen both side by side, but as far as im aware its the hard wax (am i right in thinking that the past is in a slightly different tin which has a black stripe around it?)


I don't know about the packaging, is the one you have solid like a bar of soap or a paste like discoloured vaseline?


----------



## CopperBottom (Nov 17, 2007)

its solid mate. would be curious to try the paste and see what differences there are with application/removal and overall finish


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

CopperBottom said:


> its solid mate. would be curious to try the paste and see what differences there are with application/removal and overall finish


Through experience I would say the solid waxes give a better finish, for a start they are easier to apply more thinly, and IIRC the pic you have posted is about the best I have seen of a car wearing colly :thumb:


----------



## CopperBottom (Nov 17, 2007)

Cheers mate


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

CopperBottom said:


> Cheers mate


Cheers to you too, I get so fed up of folk saying a product was difficult to use, if you applied the wax yesterday and it's proper hard wax without problem , it makes me wonder how so many have difficulty using simple car products.
I trust you didnt top the wax with anything else?


----------



## CopperBottom (Nov 17, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Cheers to you too, I get so fed up of folk saying a product was difficult to use, if you applied the wax yesterday and it's proper hard wax without problem , it makes me wonder how so many have difficulty using simple car products.
> I trust you didnt top the wax with anything else?


Nope. theres a bit of a story to it tho, basically, after i did the detail thread of my car, i started looking into using a something to better refine the finish above the #83 and #80 combo. Decided to use (on mainly DaveKG's recommendation) megs #7.

Unfortunatly someone managed to scratch the entire length of the passanger side of the car, so decided to start over on the passanger side, and on the drivers side repeat the #80 on the finishing pad followed by #7 all round, and then finished off with a couple of very fine layers of colly with about a 3 hour cure time.


----------

